# Umbau Laptop zu PC



## Pulchi (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute,
kann man eigentlich das "Innenlebne"  eines Laptops ausbauen, und dann daraus mit entsprechendem Gehäuse einen echten Pc basteln?


MFG Pulchi


----------



## Piccolo676 (4. Juni 2006)

Pulchi am 04.06.2006 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> kann man eigentlich das "Innenlebne"  eines Laptops ausbauen, und dann daraus mit entsprechendem Gehäuse einen echten Pc basteln?
> 
> 
> MFG Pulchi



also ich würd sagen CPU, RAM (falls das nromaler RAM is) und die Festplatte könnte man in nem normalen PC benutzen.

für die Festplatte mußt dann aber nen rahmen kaufen um die dann im Gehäuse zu verbaun.


----------



## ananas45 (4. Juni 2006)

Pulchi am 04.06.2006 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> kann man eigentlich das "Innenlebne"  eines Laptops ausbauen, und dann daraus mit entsprechendem Gehäuse einen echten Pc basteln?
> 
> 
> MFG Pulchi



klar das NB gehäuse kaputtmachen und alles was drinne ist  in einen Gehäuse festschrauben   

jetzt mal im Ernst:

Prinzipiel geht das, macht aber kein Sinn weil
1. Die anschlüsse um das Mainboard herum angebracht sind und nicht auf eine Seite und
2. eventuell kein Monitor mehr hast (ok es sei denn es ist ein VGA/DVI out vorhanden)
3. Du das mit dem Laufwerk schlecht organisieren kannst da sind nicht ver Kabel gebunden sind ( aber vllt. gibts ne Art Verlängerungskabel)
4. Hast du keine Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten.

Also möglich ist es natürlich und wenns dir Spaß macht kannst du auch gerne ein Paar Monate damit verbringen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juni 2006)

Pulchi am 04.06.2006 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> kann man eigentlich das "Innenlebne"  eines Laptops ausbauen, und dann daraus mit entsprechendem Gehäuse einen echten Pc basteln?
> 
> 
> MFG Pulchi



definiere "echter pc".

natürlich kann man mobile komponenten in jedes beliebige gehäuse schrauben, sie es n laptop, nen tower oder n küchenschrank.

was aber bleibt sind die spezifischen schnittstellen, für die es zum teil recht schwer sein kann, irgendwelches zubehör zu bekommen und die tatsache, dass das zeug nicht im geringsten vom neuen rechner profitiert.


----------



## Pulchi (5. Juni 2006)

Ich hatte mahl in der Gamestar (was für eine Sünde   ) einen Artikel über einen Multimediapc gelesen. Und in diesem Multimediapc ist ein Pentium M und eine X1800XL verbaut. Naja dann hab ich gedacht, dass man einfach die Laptophülle entfernt  und das Notebook -Motherboard dann in einen Multimediapc reinbaut. Und schon hat man son ein Ding!
Muss man dan eigentlich so Löcher reinbohren, wo die ganzen USB- Stecker sind?

MFG Pulchi


----------



## olstyle (5. Juni 2006)

Pulchi am 05.06.2006 08:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte mahl in der Gamestar (was für eine Sünde   ) einen Artikel über einen Multimediapc gelesen. Und in diesem Multimediapc ist ein Pentium M und eine X1800XL verbaut. Naja dann hab ich gedacht, dass man einfach die Laptophülle entfernt  und das Notebook -Motherboard dann in einen Multimediapc reinbaut. Und schon hat man son ein Ding!
> Muss man dan eigentlich so Löcher reinbohren, wo die ganzen USB- Stecker sind?
> 
> MFG Pulchi


Das ist einfach nur Geldverschwendung! Wenn du unbedingt einen Multimediapc mit Laptop CPU haben willst und deinen Laptop nicht mehr brauchst dann verkauf diesen am Stück und hol dir eine neue CPU mit passendem Mainboard:
CPUs: http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productListing4C.html?group=manufacturerName&cat1=3&cat2=295&cat3=000&&tgid=223&treeName=HARDWARE&Level1=CPU&Level2=Mobile&Level3=Sockel+479Y&
Mobos: http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productListing4C.html?group=manufacturerName&cat1=16&cat2=295&cat3=000&tgid=223&treeName=HARDWARE&Level1=Mainboards&Level2=Sockel+479Y&
mfg Olstyle


----------



## ananas45 (5. Juni 2006)

olstyle am 05.06.2006 08:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Pulchi am 05.06.2006 08:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja so haben die von Gamesterndings ihr PC auch wahrscheinlich zusammengeschraubt...oder glaubst du etwa die haben ein NB gakauft, die CPU und Mobo rausgenommen und der Rest weggeschmissen?    
oder gar gleich das ganze Ding in einem Gehäuse reingeschraubt?    Oha...
Achja: eine 1800XL in einem Miltimediapc? Hab ich was verpasst? Achja Gamestar...   noaja egal ich hoffe die Karte soll gemoddet sein...nicht dass sie wieder ihr Leser einen PC mit einen Fön andrehen


----------



## Freaky22 (5. Juni 2006)

Mittlerweile kann man  doch alle Notebook Komponenten auch einzeln kaufen für nen Desktop. Boards gibts dazu von AOpen, MSI und co... als CPU gibts den Turion oder den Dothan ..... ja das wars dann ja eigentlich schon.. Einzige was nicht geht is die Graka....


----------



## olstyle (5. Juni 2006)

Freaky22 am 05.06.2006 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Mittlerweile kann man  doch alle Notebook Komponenten auch einzeln kaufen für nen Desktop. Boards gibts dazu von AOpen, MSI und co... als CPU gibts den Turion oder den Dothan ..... ja das wars dann ja eigentlich schon.. Einzige was nicht geht is die Graka....


Hast du dir meinen Post mal durchgelesen?
Die Links führen zu Yonah(Core duo) Boards und CPUs.
Als Graka sollte man für einen Mediapc eigentlich eine Karte mit HDCP Chip nehmen, alles anderre macht nicht wirklich Sinn.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## ananas45 (5. Juni 2006)

olstyle am 05.06.2006 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Freaky22 am 05.06.2006 14:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol ich überlege eigentlich grad ob ich diese schwachsinnige Aktionen überhaupt unterstützen werde.... ich lass mir doch nicht vorschreiben welches Laufwerk, welche Graka und welches Monitor ich ein Film abspiele


----------

